

MSN Confused? - suggests IE8 and IE9 when in IE9 - elliottcarlson
http://i.imgur.com/3SpZ8.png

======
elliottcarlson
Currently when you access the MSN homepage from any browser - including IE9
itself, it recommends both an upgrade to IE8 as well as an upgrade to IE9.
Link goes to screenshot of current homepage.

